
Robert Scoble has allegedly continued to sexually harass women after going sober - chirau
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/20/robert-scoble-has-allegedly-continued-to-sexually-harass-women-after-going-sober/
======
fictionfuture
Hitting on someone is not sexual harrassment.

I've partied w Scoble, he's a nice guy.

